# customer retention phone number?



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi all. Does anyone have DirecTv's customer retention number? I'm tired of the game they are playing with Time Warner over the new Laker channel. If DTV cannot provide the programming I want. I'm leaving. Been a DTV customer for 14 years. Too bad it came to this.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

From what I understand, there is no longer a direct number for Retention. Simply call the regular number and say you want to cancel. Be prepared to follow through.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't think that calling Retention will get you the Laker's, they're negotiating and if they agree on a price they'll carry it. If not you will have to switch to Time Warner because they have no agreement with any other service , They are asking too much so no one has bought it yet.


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

Of course it wont get me the Lakers. I also am quite aware they are in negotiations. However, I can add my voice to the multitude of LA Fans troubled with this issue, to let DirecTV know that there is a consequence for dragging their feet. Time Warner want's something on the order of $3.89/customer to allow DTV to carry their network. I spend something on the order of $170/month for 4 HD DVRs, + NFL Sunday Ticket Max. If I must... I'll pay the $4/month for the channel. Hey, DTV, make a profit, charge me $5/month. What's another $4/month on $170 (please don't quote me the percentage ). The point being that I'm not trying to "get the Lakers" because one lone voice will not do that. If more people voiced their concern, maybe they would move a little faster.

BTW... When I call the standard line, the first line of operators are useless. If it's not written on the paper in front of them, they have no clue how to respond to you.



joed32 said:


> I don't think that calling Retention will get you the Laker's, they're negotiating and if they agree on a price they'll carry it. If not you will have to switch to Time Warner because they have no agreement with any other service , They are asking too much so no one has bought it yet.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

When you call the 1-800-DIRECTV number, you should get a lady asking what you want. Just say 'cancel my service' a couple times and you will be directed to retention.

Be nice. It's not the fault of the person you're speaking to. You never know what you'll get offered to stay with them and, if it's not enough, you can still tell them you want to quit at the end.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

TonyTheTiger said:


> When you call the 1-800-DIRECTV number, you should get a lady asking what you want. Just say 'cancel my service' a couple times and you will be directed to retention.
> 
> Be nice. It's not the fault of the person you're speaking to. You never know what you'll get offered to stay with them and, if it's not enough, you can still tell them you want to quit at the end.


Be carefull with throwing the "cancel my service" around, you might just get what you don;t want


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Perhaps I wasn't clear. I suggest using it to get to retention, not when you actually speak to a live person.

I always use the line "I'm thinking about switching to XXX because it's a) cheaper or b) offers more value", etc. I would not recommend telling them you wish to cancel unless you are prepared to accept it and move to another provider.


----------

